# Handbuch für Die Gilde 2



## Spoony (13. Dezember 2008)

*Handbuch für Die Gilde 2*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die PC Games 01/09 gekauft. Dort lag "Die Gilde 2" als Vollversion bei. Allerdings konnte ich nirgends das Handbuch finden. auch nicht auf der DVD selber. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Handbuch irgendwo runterzuladen?

Gruß
Mandraka


----------



## Martinroessler (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Handbuch für Die Gilde 2*

Gibt schon ein Thema dazu 

Klick Mich


----------



## SoSchautsAus (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Handbuch für Die Gilde 2*



			
				Martinroessler am 13.12.2008 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt schon ein Thema dazu
> 
> Klick Mich


Ja, da gibts einen Link zum Handbuch und der Thread ist auch im richtigen Forenbereich. Drum mach ich hier mal zu. Bitte im anderen Thread weitermachen.  

SSA


----------

